# finding a Coding Job



## Elena1259 (Sep 4, 2011)

I could use some tips from other CPC certified people. I finished my program one year ago. I had surgery immediately after; had to recup for 3 months, so decided to start looking January '11 because of the holidays; but w/ no luck at all because every facility wanted experienced personnel. I'm fortunate to be receiving SSD, but would still like to find some work. My preference is part-time so I can keep my Disability in case employment does not work out. Thank you in advance!


----------

